# Did you get your lottery tickets for tonite?



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 30, 2012)

The mega millions jackpot is up to 640 mill. 
I do not gamble or buy lottery tickets ever. However, I bought some Mega Millions lottery tickets today at the beer distributor. 
I could not help it. I know the odds are ridiculous but I wanted "in" anyways.
I really can not imagine how it would feel to win 640 mill.
The first thing I would do is tell a couple people at my place of employment what I really think about them.

I would travel the world with that money and take care of my friends and family. I would prolly be more excited to "give" some of that money away just to see the facial expressions.

I would throw a mill down to BB even though he don't need it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 30, 2012)

I think a great use of the money you win Gamma is to make Hearth.com: The Reality Show a reality . . .


----------



## Thistle (Mar 30, 2012)

Yup I grabbed a few this morning also.

Among the first things I'd do - (After someone woke me up lol) ‎1.Offer the owner of that 10 acres of timber (with no water,house or building on it) north of parent's property $25,000 CASH then see what other timber close by in the county is for sale.(I know 100 acres+ with some cropland barely 1 miles north of parent's property,been for sale almost a year now.2. Buy new Cat skidsteer loader with grapple bucket & rubber tracks.3.Remove what little remains of the broken down century old barbed wire fence separating the 2 properties.4. Take a 2 month vacation -2 weeks back to Scotland,remainder in Italy,France & Spain.5.Pay off any debts that parents,brothers & sisters have.5.Retire,spend my days hiking,mushroom hunting in season,cutting timber,traveling,eating & drinking etc.


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 30, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Yup I grabbed a few this morning also.
> 
> Among the first things I'd do - (After someone woke me up lol) ‎1.Offer the owner of that 10 acres of timber (with no water,house or building on it) north of parent's property $25,000 CASH then see what other timber close by in the county is for sale.(I know 100 acres+ with some cropland barely 1 miles north of parent's property,been for sale almost a year now.2. Buy new Cat skidsteer loader with grapple bucket & rubber tracks.3.Remove what little remains of the broken down century old barbed wire fence separating the 2 properties.4. Take a 2 month vacation -2 weeks back to Scotland,remainder in Italy,France & Spain.5.Pay off any debts that parents,brothers & sisters have.5.Retire,spend my days hiking,mushroom hunting in season,cutting timber,traveling,eating & drinking etc.


 

me too! got 5 today....cant win if I dont play.....I encourage you all to get tickets such that my jackpot will be that much bigger......what will I do.......you know, I really dont know.......hie a good accountant or two, hire a lawyer to fight my greedy ex wife, hire another to get rid of the "gimme some" folks, and maybe a 3rd for "dirty work"...


----------



## loon (Mar 30, 2012)

'Correctly guessing which five of 56 white balls will be pulled and the one of the 46 red balls carries odds of one in 175 million' 

Can someone over in the states buy me a ticket please? 

loon


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 30, 2012)

I thought about it and...I don't think I will sell this home. I will keep it and come back now and then. I will  buy a nice lil brownstone in Greenwich Village and maybe a house in Hawaii.
I would maybes "fool around" and create a fashion line of clothing, purses, jewelry and shoes.....with the name of "Gamma."
I always wanted to design a line of clothing....

I will tell you what I would not do.....I would not stop burning wood.....no way.. no how...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 30, 2012)

Lotteries are a tax on those with a poor grasp of statistics. 

 $640 million wouldn't change my life any more than say $5 million, or maybe even $3 million, so I wouldn't be any more excited about this big jackpot than a relatively small one.

I have, however, daydreamed about what I'd do with a big windfall. I'd quit my day job, make pots, hang with my dogs, and give the rest away. I'd love to be able to preserve wild lands and to change some other people's lives in ways that I can't right now (though I am a donate-or etc).

I'd have to be smart about it- you don't want to screw up good causes by overfunding, and you want to maximize the benefit. If I gave $1M to the local animal rescue- it would not be near as useful as $25k given to each of 40 different charities.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 30, 2012)

Whoever 'wins' it won't be any of my money

Slays me how people bi+ch about school taxes (if you're not from NY/NJ you can't comprehend this) yet they will plunk down good coin on a game of {no} chance.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 30, 2012)

We of the Amish faith don't but lottery tickets. It's friday night and we're getting the sheet w/the hole in it out!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 30, 2012)

Pfft....
Bad Gamma bad...for buying a couple lottery tickets....so be it...
5 bucks worth that I would have spent on a box of tampons...so stick that in your pie hole Iseedeadbtu guy...


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 30, 2012)

Yer still gonna need plugs after you win the $640M

But you'll be able to pay some stooge to go get them for you


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 30, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Pfft....
> Bad Gamma bad...for buying a couple lottery tickets....so be it...
> 5 bucks worth that I would have spent on a box of tampons...so stick that in your pie hole Iseedeadbtu guy...


 

I call TMI on that one


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2012)

Bought one ticket at the grocery store today. I am a casino gambler and poker player. Like the odds of either of those better.

But if I hit it I will finally be able to afford a six pack of Dog Fish Head.  And if I ever burned firewood again, the butler would be putting it in the stove.


----------



## Jags (Mar 30, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> But if I hit it I will finally be able to afford a six pack of Dog Fish Head.  And if I ever burned firewood again, the butler would be putting it in the stove.


 

Baahaha - no need to split wood, just use dollar bills. You can still call it "green" energy.


----------



## webbie (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm in.......
If I win it all, every hearth.com member with over a thousands posts gets their post count in dollar....yeah, not very generous.....but some will get more!


----------



## Jags (Mar 30, 2012)

Could you make that "Post count x 100".  Now THAT would work


----------



## webbie (Mar 30, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> Yer still gonna need plugs after you win the $640M
> 
> But you'll be able to pay some stooge to go get them for you


 
Somewhere someone must have 300 ct Egyptian cotton models....


----------



## webbie (Mar 30, 2012)

Jags said:


> Could you make that "Post count x 100". Now THAT would work


Don't worry - you are on the short list for a multiple.....


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh great...I have to post 300 times tonight so I can get into the action.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 30, 2012)

webbie said:


> Somewhere someone must have 300 ct Egyptian cotton models....


 
Now your talkin....I will take 10 cases of them....AND....I better be on the list......that gits more dammit...
Just sayin...


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 30, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Now your talkin....I will take 10 cases of them....AND....I better be on the list......that gits more dammit...
> Just sayin...


 
How come there are always strings attached to your deals?


----------



## Jags (Mar 30, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> How come there are always strings attached to your deals?


 
I just spit water at my monitor.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 30, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> How come there are always strings attached to your deals?


 
OK...Jack Straw gits 1.5 mil....(DELETE...) 
add that to BB's account...


----------



## loon (Mar 30, 2012)

Not sure how this went to a hygiene product? !!  But with that kinda cash Gamma, you could be set for life! 

loon


----------



## webbie (Mar 30, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Oh great...I have to post 300 times tonight so I can get into the action.


Nah, you get 300 credit for being in this thread - really.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 30, 2012)

Man these threads digress quickly, huh? Any way I bought a couple quick-picks when I bought my paper this AM & our Administrative Assistant threw out an em asking for a $5 per person donation company-wide... So, when he numbers are drawn & I don't win, I'm out about 2 gallons of gas...Shucks...


----------



## Dix (Mar 30, 2012)

I picked up 3 quick picks Wednesday, and 2 more tonight, such a big spender.

First thing on my list would be to oh sooooo thoroughly enjoy telling a certain someone to stick it. After that, whoopee dooo to me & mine


----------



## greg13 (Mar 30, 2012)

The only way I could win $640 Million would be if 700 million people had the same number as me


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Craig. I wanna change my screen name to "Applicator".


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 30, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Hey Craig. I wanna change my screen name to "Applicator".


 
Hey you're up there!


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 30, 2012)

Me and the Wife have made severals stops over the last few days. Have over 20 of them now.

My buddy at work bought 120. Went to 3 of the "Hot" stores around us and bought 40 at each store. Thats crazy. But if either of us win. We wont be going to work on Mon....


----------



## remkel (Mar 30, 2012)

My father once told me " shmucks like you and I will have to work our whole lives. It will never come easy." Well, I have one ticket and a 1 in 176,000,000 chance of proving him wrong.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2012)

Well I didn't have even one number. Rigged I tell ya. The thing is rigged!


----------



## remkel (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, looks like my father was right.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 31, 2012)

Bought 1 ticket this evening. Wife says we didn't win.
I'll check to see if she's still here ......in the morning.


----------



## loon (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/31/us/mega-millions/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 31, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> How come there are always strings attached to your deals?


 


PapaDave said:


> Bought 1 ticket this evening. Wife says we didn't win.
> I'll check to see if she's still here ......in the morning.


 
Not only am I not disappointed this morning at having not lost any money on that nonesense, I am not disappointed in the members here, some of whom are ef'fin funny.


----------



## Dix (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, I have 3 numbers for a whopping pay out of $7.. I got my money back. Reminds of the feeling I had going to Mohegan Sun a few years back, and playing with the hay money. Got down to the wire, and I was down $150 (out of 350). Sat down at a slot machine for a bit and all of a sudden the lights started going off, etc. Ended up with $550 in my pocket. It was time to go home, and I did. Last time I went to a casino


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 31, 2012)

I got 2 numbers on two tickets..no megaball...do I win anything? I don't even know how it works!!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 31, 2012)

The  lil lady is traveling right now and asked me to get tix. I told her "I'll get up early with the dogs, rub your feet, run errands when you travel, take a bullet if needed, but you're on your own with these" I also sent her an article about the 4 hour lines in Las Vegas (where she is). She was understanding


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 31, 2012)

Two numbers one one ticket. Looks like I gotta work another week,


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey they said 2 more winners...Kansas and Illinois....maybe Jagsy won


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 31, 2012)

She's still here.
It's either a ploy, or we really didn't win.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Mar 31, 2012)

i didnt buy any tickets....

i feel as though i won


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 31, 2012)

CTguy9230 said:


> i didnt buy any tickets....
> 
> i feel as though i won


 
You will never know...


----------



## CTguy9230 (Mar 31, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> You will never know...


 

what i meant was....i didnt spend any money and lose


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 31, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I think a great use of the money you win Gamma is to make Hearth.com: The Reality Show a reality . . .


 I love it 
I'm calling the in house therapist spot. With Gamma's anger issues, somebody's gonna have to keep everybody safe ...LOL

chuck


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 31, 2012)

I never play pool or poker with anybody named chuckie5fingers.


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 1, 2012)

we all have our vices, and if we cared to admit any of them, then certainly some of us would call it a waste. A guy spends 5 bucks on the lottery and loses....folks say he's an idiot for trying at those odds. I dont drink, so, any money spent on beers to me is foolish....and I bet its more than 5 bucks.....as you only rent beer. I play an online game that costs me $13 a month....another waste of my money....note I said MY money.....we are all conservators of our own money, well, what the gummint leaves us after taxes.......


----------



## begreen (Apr 1, 2012)

OK, I'll confess. I had my BIL pick me up some tickets in Illinois. And it looks like one of them is a winner. Now that I have recovered my senses I have to figure out what to do with all this money. Hmmm, what to do? Fund stove research for the 3d world? Buy all hearth.com members a ticket to the next gathering? Buy a politician? So many decisions to make.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 1, 2012)

begreen said:


> OK, I'll confess. I had my BIL pick me up some tickets in Illinois. And it looks like one of them is a winner. Now that I have recovered my senses I have to figure out what to do with all this money. Hmmm, what to do? Fund stove research for the 3d world? Buy all hearth.com members a ticket to the next gathering? Buy a politician? So many decisions to make.


 
Hmmm... Which day in April is this?


----------



## begreen (Apr 1, 2012)

Why any fool knows that.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 1, 2012)

begreen said:


> OK, I'll confess. I had my BIL pick me up some tickets in Illinois. And it looks like one of them is a winner. Now that I have recovered my senses I have to figure out what to do with all this money. Hmmm, what to do? Fund stove research for the 3d world? Buy all hearth.com members a ticket to the next gathering? Buy a politician? So many decisions to make.


 
You have always been my favorite Mod.


----------



## begreen (Apr 1, 2012)

Gonna need some serious sucking up here.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 1, 2012)

Sexiest Hearth.com Mod of the year....


----------



## begreen (Apr 1, 2012)

All my new found millions can't bring that guy back. But I suppose I could get a nice toupée now.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 1, 2012)

bg, pick door #3. The rest just falls into place.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 1, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Sexiest Hearth.com Mod of the year....


 
Let's play Where's Waldo?. BG is in the video. And I think he looks better now. Hint. He isn't the one holding the dog.


----------



## Jags (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmmm...haven't even checked my numbers.  I might not even need to be here....


----------



## begreen (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah, the place wouldn't be the same without ya.


----------



## Jags (Apr 3, 2012)

begreen said:


> Nah, the place wouldn't be the same without ya.


I was talking about work.


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2012)

OH! Carry on. LOL


----------

